# 2015 Subaru WRX



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

This is a little early but I figured I'd get the build log up and running to atleast get some ideas and advice from people. I requested a few days off in the middle of september so that I can work on the vehicle and hopefully get it done in about 4 days. 

The stock system in the car is pretty terrible, so the current system that I've purchased will be temporary for atleast a few months just for some decent SQL (I like my bass as well) and will then be replaced.
Here's a list of the stereo equipment getting installed, the performance mods I'll be adding over the next few months, and my plans for the future build once funds are available:

First system being installed:

Vehicle: 2015 Subaru WRX Premium
Headunit: Pioneer 80PRS
Mids: Dayton Ref 7" Paper Cone in doors.
Tweeters: Dayton Ref Silk Dome or LPG 26NA if the Daytons don't fit in dash.
Mids Amp: JL Audio XD800/8 bridged to mids and tweets
Subs: (2) Obsidian Audio 10's
Sub Amp: US Amps MD3D (purchasing next week).
Sound Deadening: Stinger and Fat Mat
Wiring: Mostly Knukonceptz wire and RCA's (will be tech flex'd).
Battery:" Will be upgraded later down the line.

Performance Mods (none purchased yet): 
Mishimoto Intake
Perrin Cat-Back Exhaust System
Cobb Accessport
18" Wheels (way down the line)

Accessories:
Carbon Fiber License Frames (purchased)
HID lights (low beam, high beam, and fogs)
Interior LED light kit
Tinted Windows (hopefully in the next two weeks or so).

Future Audio upgrades:
Processor: Audison Bit Ten 
Headunit: Pioneer 4000NEX
Subs: (2) 12's mounted IB
Mids: Morel for use as midbass drivers.
Midrange/Tweets: 4" Morel Integra XO4's (pointsource in the dash)

So that's pretty much the plan and hopefully I have everything, including the upgraded system done by the beginning of next year. The 4's in the dash and IB setup will most likely be done by one of the stud installers here in California. 

I don't have many tools so I purchased a few things to get me through the build. I'm not very good with fabrication so I'll be having a friend build me a box for the 10's. A little long winded but hopefully you get the picture. lol

Here's a few pics and I'll get some more of the interior and engine bay tomorrow.


----------



## bonesmcgraw (Jan 7, 2013)

Love the suby and looking forward to the build.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Great choice in car and in color. Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on it moving forward.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Get those Daytons in your dash... OR ELSE!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

You know I'm subscribing


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Coppertone said:


> Great choice in car and in color. Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on it moving forward.


Thanks. The car's growing on me. The only color I would've liked more would have been the dark grey but there wasn't many WRX's to choose from and I'm pretty impulsive. lol


sirbOOm said:


> Get those Daytons in your dash... OR ELSE!


Haha, I'll do my best!


chithead said:


> You know I'm subscribing


Yeah, I've been following your build along with a couple of other subaru builds on here. They all seem to be pretty similarly built.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

beerdrnkr said:


> Yeah, I've been following your build along with a couple of other subaru builds on here. They all seem to be pretty similarly built.


Well shoot. Was hoping to have a very creative build. Now it's up to you to carry this torch and build something special


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

chithead said:


> Well shoot. Was hoping to have a very creative build. Now it's up to you to carry this torch and build something special


I meant the speaker locations/sizes and interiors all seem to be about the same. 
My build will be about as plain as it can get!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Well I for one like the plan of attack you have here. Can't wait to see you integrate those Integras in the dash. Those are great pointsource drivers.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

How do you like the subi??? i was looking in to them and really thinking about buying one, and if im not mistaken, this one has more power than the 20014 model. also it come swith 6 speed mt is that correct?

I really like it!


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

chithead said:


> Well I for one like the plan of attack you have here. Can't wait to see you integrate those Integras in the dash. Those are great pointsource drivers.


Yeah, if I were more patient than I would just wait til I grabbed the Pioneer 4000NEX, Bit ten, and Morels to install everything....but I'm not. 


quickaudi07 said:


> How do you like the subi??? i was looking in to them and really thinking about buying one, and if im not mistaken, this one has more power than the 20014 model. also it come swith 6 speed mt is that correct?
> 
> I really like it!


I'm really enjoying the WRX. It has plenty of power and is fun to drive. The interior is kind of bland and it's a little noisy (no deadening in it) but other than that, it's a great car. 
I believe it does have an upgraded engine from the 2014. The 2015 comes with either manual or a CVT model, which is what I have....I know I know, manuals just aren't too practical here in San Diego. The 2015 STI however, only comes in manual but have the same engine as before, they just changed the interior a bit and I think the suspension is a little better now. I couldn't justify another $10k for that though plus I didn't want the manual transmission.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Here's a few pics of what the interior looks like and where the stock speaker locations are. 









































A lot of room in the spare tire area.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice man keep going !


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Looks like it should be an awesome build...whats the sub box plan?


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

optimaprime said:


> Nice man keep going !


I have 4 days off the middle of September which will hopefully give me enough time to finish everything. My gf was a little upset that i asked for days off for the install and not her bday which is a couple of days before...lol...oops


miniSQ said:


> Looks like it should be an awesome build...whats the sub box plan?


I'm a bit of a basshead so my friend is going to build me a 2.5c/ft box tuned to 32hz for the 10s. The final install months later will hopefully be 2 12s or 15s running IB. 

I think I'll be pulling out the spare and using that area for the amp rack instead of just mounting to the rear seats like I intended at first.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

beerdrnkr said:


> I have 4 days off the middle of September which will hopefully give me enough time to finish everything. My gf was a little upset that i asked for days off for the install and not her bday which is a couple of days before...lol...oops
> 
> I'm a bit of a basshead so my friend is going to build me a 2.5c/ft box tuned to 32hz for the 10s. The final install months later will hopefully be 2 12s or 15s running IB.
> 
> I think I'll be pulling out the spare and using that area for the amp rack instead of just mounting to the rear seats like I intended at first.


sounds perfect...2 bad you weren't closer, i have a ported PWK box for a pair of 10's sitting my my garage that you could have.


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

sub'd. I wanna see how you fit those drivers in those spaces.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

miniSQ said:


> sounds perfect...2 bad you weren't closer, i have a ported PWK box for a pair of 10's sitting my my garage that you could have.


Damn, that would've been nice. lol. My friend is actually just charging me materials and he's going to hook me up with a box and make sure it's built before I start installing everything.


BEAVER said:


> sub'd. I wanna see how you fit those drivers in those spaces.


Yeah, I'm pretty much just hoping everything happens to fit since I haven't opened any of the panels up yet. 

So I got a little progress done today, since I had some spare time. I wanted to sound deaden the trunk and really see what Kind of room I have back there. 

There's basically no deadening whatsoever in the trunk so even though I just went with fatmat, hopefully it'll make a little difference. So nothing too exciting but here's a few pics. I forgot to snap some of the trunk lid after it was deadened.


















































The spare tire area is pretty big. Plenty of room for some amps!

A couple new things too.








And for fun I bought a pair of these to see how I like them: http://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-amt-mini-8-air-motion-transformer-tweeter-8-ohm--275-095


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

I took apart most of the vehicle yesterday and it's put together really well and there's much more sound deadening than I thought there would be. It was a pain in the ass. 
I ran out of time so only got a few things done and also my rca's are too short so I said screw it and had a local shop finish some of the install for me and tint my windows.


































Sorry, didn't really get many pics of the stereo install and some of the wiring being being ran. I was able to find a grommet in the firewall but it was a pain to get the 0/1g in there. 
The subaru is put together very well and it was much tougher than I thought it was going to be to take all the panels off and back on again.


----------



## carztoon1 (Jan 31, 2014)

can't see pics.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

carztoon1 said:


> can't see pics.


Open your eyes silly. Interested in this build...


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

beerdrnkr said:


> Yeah, if I were more patient than I would just wait til I grabbed the Pioneer 4000NEX, Bit ten, and Morels to install everything....but I'm not.
> 
> 
> I'm really enjoying the WRX. It has plenty of power and is fun to drive. The interior is kind of bland and it's a little noisy (no deadening in it) but other than that, it's a great car.
> I believe it does have an upgraded engine from the 2014. The 2015 comes with either manual or a CVT model, which is what I have....I know I know, manuals just aren't too practical here in San Diego. The 2015 STI however, only comes in manual but have the same engine as before, they just changed the interior a bit and I think the suspension is a little better now. I couldn't justify another $10k for that though plus I didn't want the manual transmission.


The STI has a 2.0 now instead of the 2.5 it had in the last generation. Also, the STI is available with a Lineartronic CVT with 6- and 8-speed manual modes or a 6-speed manual. The interior is exactly as different as the WRX is. They've always shared interiors and this gen is no different. The suspension on both cars is DRASTICALLY improved. The $10K difference is a lot more than just a wing and badges though.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Actually, the current STI has last years 2.5 and 6speed. Only the WRX has the new 2.0.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> The STI has a 2.0 now instead of the 2.5 it had in the last generation. Also, the STI is available with a Lineartronic CVT with 6- and 8-speed manual modes or a 6-speed manual. The interior is exactly as different as the WRX is. They've always shared interiors and this gen is no different. The suspension on both cars is DRASTICALLY improved. The $10K difference is a lot more than just a wing and badges though.


I'm pretty sure the STI model doesn't come with an automatic. The interior is different though. The suspension on the STI is much better and it comes with larger brakes and wheels. All the reviews I've read say that the STI kept the same 2.5 boxer engine. 

I do wish the brakes were a little better in the WRX but other than that the WRX has a new intake, exhaust, and tune that will get me around the same if not more power than the STI. The WRX is just a better vehicle for daily city driving overall in my opinion.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

I got a few pics of the crappy amp rack i built. The shop just carpeted it, installed the mids in the doors and with a little cutting made the tweets fit. I'll have to get some pics of those later. 










































































Just waiting for the sub amp and for a box to be built for my subs.

Sorry for the crappy pics.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

beerdrnkr said:


> I'm pretty sure the STI model doesn't come with an automatic. The interior is different though. The suspension on the STI is much better and it comes with larger brakes and wheels. All the reviews I've read say that the STI kept the same 2.5 boxer engine.
> 
> I do wish the brakes were a little better in the WRX but other than that the WRX has a new intake, exhaust, and tune that will get me around the same if not more power than the STI. The WRX is just a better vehicle for daily city driving overall in my opinion.


Honestly, if I had to do it over again, I'd have gone with a WRX instead of the STI. WAY less expensive, more dependable motor, and you can go aftermarket for any of the "shortcomings" and still have a crap ton of money left over. 

As for daily driving, I won't say one is any better than the other. Until you get to the top end of the rev range they drive pretty much exactly the same. 

I did see a WRB STI on base today and it sounded SO much better than my GV did.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm interested to see the final results of this build  I really like the dash layout in this car. Love Subi! We are going to an event at the local dealer tomorrow to check out the 2015 Outback for my wife Good luck with the build!


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> Honestly, if I had to do it over again, I'd have gone with a WRX instead of the STI. WAY less expensive, more dependable motor, and you can go aftermarket for any of the "shortcomings" and still have a crap ton of money left over.
> 
> As for daily driving, I won't say one is any better than the other. Until you get to the top end of the rev range they drive pretty much exactly the same.
> 
> I did see a WRB STI on base today and it sounded SO much better than my GV did.


I think it's pretty much dependant on what kind of driver you are. I rarely take it off of the intelligent mode, mainly to save gas. I was hoping the gas mileage would be a little better in this vehicle. 

I also really like the crosstrek, I've been seeing a ton of those around lately. 


bertholomey said:


> I'm interested to see the final results of this build  I really like the dash layout in this car. Love Subi! We are going to an event at the local dealer tomorrow to check out the 2015 Outback for my wife Good luck with the build!


Still have a long way to go to get where I want and a 3way frontstage is most likely what I'll need. 

I've been keeping an eye on your build too. 

Tuned the system for a couple of hours and things are sounding pretty good. Enjoying the mids so far. They run a little hot in the low midrange but that could be because I'm running them pretty low (50hz/24db) just so I can have a little bit more bass. Other than that, I'm definitely enjoying them more than the original Dayton reference 7s.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Tinted windows 20% all around and some new low beams, dome lights, and eyebrow (or whatever they're called) lights. 

Next purchase will be new high beams, fog lights, and intake system. 


















Some more new toys came in. These things are tiny. Smaller than I thought they'd be. I'm thinking 3way with the air motions in the a pillars and the new dayton ref paper cone 4s in the dash 


























A few ideas.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh hey which AMTs are those? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

teldzc1 said:


> Oh hey which AMTs are those?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Dayton Audio AMT Mini-8 Air Motion Transformer Tweeter 8 Ohm


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

I'd put them either in the sails or as far forward in the corners of the dash as you can possibly get them. Lookin good!


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> I'd put them either in the sails or as far forward in the corners of the dash as you can possibly get them. Lookin good!


Do you think if I put them all the way forward in the dash, it'll cause problems with the windshield being so close? 

This vehicle doesn't have any sail panels and I don't think I'd like to have something custom fiberglassed. Mounting them on the a-pillars is a little difficult too because unless I somehow mount them at an angle, they'll be pointed slightly towards the windshield.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

beerdrnkr said:


> Do you think if I put them all the way forward in the dash, it'll cause problems with the windshield being so close?
> 
> This vehicle doesn't have any sail panels and I don't think I'd like to have something custom fiberglassed. Mounting them on the a-pillars is a little difficult too because unless I somehow mount them at an angle, they'll be pointed slightly towards the windshield.


Nope. I've heard plenty of cars with mids/tweets up in the dash and with processing and tuning it can sound excellent.


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

:snacks:


----------



## RocketBoots (Apr 16, 2011)

beerdrnkr said:


> Do you think if I put them all the way forward in the dash, it'll cause problems with the windshield being so close?
> 
> This vehicle doesn't have any sail panels and I don't think I'd like to have something custom fiberglassed. Mounting them on the a-pillars is a little difficult too because unless I somehow mount them at an angle, they'll be pointed slightly towards the windshield.


I think if you put them in the corner, like in your last 2 pics, THEORETICALLY, it should sound real good.


----------



## Deathjunior (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm in for this build. The second I saw the first picture of the equipment. I was planning a nearly identical front stage. 80prs, LPG26NA, Dayton RS180P-4 woofers and I was thinking of building my own passive crossovers for the tweeters so I could run a 2 inch midrange with the tweeters. So I really wanna know how you like it when its done.


----------



## ccapil (Jun 1, 2013)

Subd looking forward to the rest of the install. Awesome car and equipment.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Deathjunior said:


> I'm in for this build. The second I saw the first picture of the equipment. I was planning a nearly identical front stage. 80prs, LPG26NA, Dayton RS180P-4 woofers and I was thinking of building my own passive crossovers for the tweeters so I could run a 2 inch midrange with the tweeters. So I really wanna know how you like it when its done.


Well if you need some nice flexible xovers, i have an unused set of arc audio black series xovers that I'll sell for cheap. 


RocketBoots said:


> I think if you put them in the corner, like in your last 2 pics, THEORETICALLY, it should sound real good.


Yeah it looks like I'm leaning more towards the mids and tweets on thw dash. 










The box should be built by Tuesday.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

No major updates just a few little things I installed today to make the car pop a little more.



















































Daytime running lights, fog lights, and hopefully my cold air intake will be the next couple of mods I install soon. Should have the amp in today and possibly installed and hoping the box will be built within the next day or two.


And this arrived!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Good deal there as brighter is always better interior wise.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Got the amp halfway installed. Still gotta clean up the wiring a bit.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Big thanks to my buddy Ryan for building the box for me. 2.5c/ft tuned to 32hz and fits perfectly snug in the smaller opening in the trunk and i was able to save a big part of the trunk.

The car is a lot louder with the subs facing to the rear but the trunk looks like it's about to fly off the vehicle and the rear deck even though it's sound deadened still rattles like crazy. So my solution to this was subs facing forward and that yields much less rattle overall. I still have a little bit of rattle from the rear deck but it's not bad at all. I also had a bad rattle from the rear view mirror but some clear silicone should help that out and finally i have a small rattle from the front drivers side door that I'll have to tackle soon as well. 

The subs sound great and with the subs turned down a bit I get nice up front bass and it blends well with the mids. Whenever i feel like getting a little loud i can just fold down the rear seats and get all the bass i need. Really enjoying this system so far and should only get better once i get the 3way frontstage going. 

















I'll get some more pics in the morning.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Really loving these subs, they sound great. As soon as i take care of some rattles it'll be a really clean sounding setup. It'll get much better once i complete the 3way frontstage too. 

My new 4's came in.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Money is a little tight with me trying to buy a house around December/January but I'll still be purchasing small things here and there. Just a few pics I took. I debating on if I should buy a couple of perfomance parts or audio parts first. The new PPI DSP88r is really tempting right now.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I just don't know how people afford housing in California... it baffles me. Something somewhat equal to my house in the SF area, for example, would be 5 times as much...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I concur as my brother inlaw reacts a one bedroom one bathroom apartment for $2000.00 per month. It must really be worth it out there.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

sirbOOm said:


> I just don't know how people afford housing in California... it baffles me. Something somewhat equal to my house in the SF area, for example, would be 5 times as much...


Yeah houses are ridiculously expensive out here but they're going up and interest rates are going up so I figured I'd better get something before it gets out of hand...again!


Coppertone said:


> I concur as my brother inlaw reacts a one bedroom one bathroom apartment for $2000.00 per month. It must really be worth it out there.


I'll probably end up going with a condo or townhome just because I really rather not have to pay over 300k. It's just me and my gf so I don't need anything too crazy and something around that price will allow me to still be able to eventually finish this build log. Lol


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Darn IPad it's supposed to say " rent " lol...


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

not sure what the 80prs has but dsp's are nice and will keep you busy for a bit.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

JoshHefnerX said:


> not sure what the 80prs has but dsp's are nice and will keep you busy for a bit.


The 80prs is 3way active capable just like the 880/800prs, although I liked my previous 800prs way more. 

I just need the PPI unit or some other dsp to go 4way active. The PPI/Soundstream units seem to be the most affordable one's out right now.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

beerdrnkr said:


> The 80prs is 3way active capable just like the 880/800prs, although I liked my previous 800prs way more.
> 
> I just need the PPI unit or some other dsp to go 4way active. The PPI/Soundstream units seem to be the most affordable one's out right now.


If your mids and tweeters are close together then you can use your amp's crossover to split the mid/tweeter signal.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> If your mids and tweeters are close together then you can use your amp's crossover to split the mid/tweeter signal.


That's right, I completely forgot about that. Just have to figure how exactly to mount the tweets and mids now.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Just a little non audio update. I received my intake and should be getting it installed next week. Should see about 30hp and later on I'll be adding the ecutek tune for about 70hp with the intake installed. I'll also be ordering a new crank pulley hopefully next week as well.


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

Can you run aftermarket intakes without a tune on the new WRX? Just curious because it's always been a big no-no on previous gens. All you could change was the catback.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

JVD240 said:


> Can you run aftermarket intakes without a tune on the new WRX? Just curious because it's always been a big no-no on previous gens. All you could change was the catback.


From what I've been reading you can. I do know that the computers are pretty finicky though, and you need a tune for almost every upgrade to get any real gains.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

I couldn't handle the rattles from the rear deck and the buzzing from my doors anymore, so I bought so Raamat and ensolite from Raamaudio and what a HUGE difference! Sounds much cleaner. 

When I crank it up i still have a little rattle but at that point it starts getting drowned out by how loud the music gets. 

















































































Tomorrow I'll have the intake installed and we'll see if I notice any sort of difference in power.


----------



## coldsoda (May 10, 2013)

beerdrnkr said:


> From what I've been reading you can. I do know that the computers are pretty finicky though, and you need a tune for almost every upgrade to get any real gains.


Yeah - I was also surprised that Mishimoto intake does not require a tune. It states this right on their website. They have data to back them up that it is not required, but like you said - a tune will always help bring out the most performance. 

I am enjoying the install progress - thank you!


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

coldsoda said:


> Yeah - I was also surprised that Mishimoto intake does not require a tune. It states this right on their website. They have data to back them up that it is not required, but like you said - a tune will always help bring out the most performance.
> 
> I am enjoying the install progress - thank you!


Thanks, glad you're enjoying the build. I get pretty impatient so it's killing me having to do things slowly and one step at a time. lol

Just another quick update: First off, the extra sound deadening has been a night and day difference. Everything from the extra snap to the midbass to the bass output of the subs. I get very little rattles from the rear deck when I feel like cranking up the bass with the seats down. I have no rattles with the seats up and the bass output is literally 10x better than it was before, I actually have really good output now with the seats up (no more riding around with the rear seats down all the time). 
Raamaudio products are legit, I'm really happy with their sound deadening. 

I had the intake installed yesterday and it sounds AWESOME! I definitely noticed some better performance out of the vehicle but nothing too crazy, with a tune I'm sure it will really pick things up. Another nice thing I noticed that I didn't really think about was the better gas mileage. I always drive 80mph on the highway and average 28mpg. I did a lot of driving yesterday and was consistently getting about 30.5mpg. So I'm really happy with the intake overall. 

I just ordered a few other items I should receive soon: 
SubiSpeed DRL Harness for Boomerang (C-Light) - 2015 WRX Base / Premium - Lighting - 2015+ Subaru WRX

OLM HP LED High Beam / DRL Bulbs - 2015 WRX / 2015 STI - Lighting - 2015+ Subaru WRX

I'll also be purchasing this crank pulley next week: Raceseng Revo Crank Pulley (various colors) - 2015 WRX / 2013+ BRZ - Engine - 2015+ Subaru WRX

I also got a quote yesterday on smoking my taillights (a light smoke), debadging the rear badges, and smoking out the side chrome accents, so I'll probably do that next week as well. 

Not too much more to go on this car. Still debating on which processor and DVD hu to go with so I can install the 3way frontstage setup.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

DRLs replaced with OLM bulbs and I installed the harness to make it so the c-lights are on with the daytime running lights. Not anything too crazy but I like it. I'll take some pics of them at night as well. 

Next I'll most likely be buying a processor and I'll install the 3way frontstage and probably the smoked out tail lights. Back to the audio I go.


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

i bought a brand new 2013 WRX hatchback july 25th 2013 and i only have 3697 miles on it.i bought the cobb access port first,close to 700.00 then a intake and drove down the road and right back home and removed it.it was so loud,it sounded like it was in the glove box,then i installed a down pipe catted,and full cat back so I'm now stage 2.i live in texas so its hot,but it dropped down to 27 the other night,that morning i left it was around 32 outside.i went to pass this guy going down the road and when i shifted from 3rd to 4th wam,there it was boost creep.frickin sucks.so to keep going i would have to get a external waste gate then that calls for a pro tune.so i think I'm stuck like it is until it warms up.good luck with yours.


----------



## coldsoda (May 10, 2013)

plcrides said:


> i bought a brand new 2013 WRX hatchback july 25th 2013 and i only have 3697 miles on it.i bought the cobb access port first,close to 700.00 then a intake and drove down the road and right back home and removed it.it was so loud,it sounded like it was in the glove box,then i installed a down pipe catted,and full cat back so I'm now stage 2.i live in texas so its hot,but it dropped down to 27 the other night,that morning i left it was around 32 outside.i went to pass this guy going down the road and when i shifted from 3rd to 4th wam,there it was boost creep.frickin sucks.so to keep going i would have to get a external waste gate then that calls for a pro tune.so i think I'm stuck like it is until it warms up.good luck with yours.


yes an external wastegate does help control boost really well... but so does a good tune and an EBCS like grimmspeed or similar. If you think your intake is loud just wait till you hear an open dump tube on the wastegate... you could run it back into the downpipe but that is going to cost some money to do right. 

I recommend you should get a good protune on the car as it sits now, I'm sure you would be happier with it then. With a simple mod list like you mentioned you could be safe with a good e-tune from a reputable tuner like Clark Turner or PhatBotti tuning. I've had both e-tune my cars and they run great. That is the least expensive but still worth while tune route to go. You could of course drive over to Cobb (I am not sure how close they are to you) for an in person dyno-tune, but that'll be more money.

OP - again thanks for the updates on the project. I got my 15 wrx a week a little over a week ago and getting ready to put in the sound deadening I have had collecting in our spare room lol. Good to know where you found the rattles so I look there first.


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

yep your sure right,the last thing i was thinking of maybe doing was a header for top end,and take the stock up pipe and gut out the cat,save a little money,but then comes the pro tune,and where i live.no one around for miles.that i know of.im fine with it for now i guess since money is short.for now while its cold I'm just going to shift at 5 grand into 4th gear and see if that helps  no fun. cobb is very expensive.oh and the intake i had was the cobb SF intake without the air box.and man i mean when you gave it gas wooosh haha if you wanted to hear your stereo,you would have to crank it.but I'm happy with it for now.thanks again.enjoying the build thread op and sorry for stealing and killing the thread like always.aka thread killer.thats me.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Good choices with the modifying the car :thumbsup:


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

plcrides said:


> i bought a brand new 2013 WRX hatchback july 25th 2013 and i only have 3697 miles on it.i bought the cobb access port first,close to 700.00 then a intake and drove down the road and right back home and removed it.it was so loud,it sounded like it was in the glove box,then i installed a down pipe catted,and full cat back so I'm now stage 2.i live in texas so its hot,but it dropped down to 27 the other night,that morning i left it was around 32 outside.i went to pass this guy going down the road and when i shifted from 3rd to 4th wam,there it was boost creep.frickin sucks.so to keep going i would have to get a external waste gate then that calls for a pro tune.so i think I'm stuck like it is until it warms up.good luck with yours.


Living in San Diego and hopefully with this new engine, I won't have any issues with the few mods I'll be adding.



coldsoda said:


> yes an external wastegate does help control boost really well... but so does a good tune and an EBCS like grimmspeed or similar. If you think your intake is loud just wait till you hear an open dump tube on the wastegate... you could run it back into the downpipe but that is going to cost some money to do right.
> 
> I recommend you should get a good protune on the car as it sits now, I'm sure you would be happier with it then. With a simple mod list like you mentioned you could be safe with a good e-tune from a reputable tuner like Clark Turner or PhatBotti tuning. I've had both e-tune my cars and they run great. That is the least expensive but still worth while tune route to go. You could of course drive over to Cobb (I am not sure how close they are to you) for an in person dyno-tune, but that'll be more money.
> 
> OP - again thanks for the updates on the project. I got my 15 wrx a week a little over a week ago and getting ready to put in the sound deadening I have had collecting in our spare room lol. Good to know where you found the rattles so I look there first.


I'll be taking a close look at your build log as well! This is my first Subaru and I'm not a big car guy so any info I can get the better.



plcrides said:


> yep your sure right,the last thing i was thinking of maybe doing was a header for top end,and take the stock up pipe and gut out the cat,save a little money,but then comes the pro tune,and where i live.no one around for miles.that i know of.im fine with it for now i guess since money is short.for now while its cold I'm just going to shift at 5 grand into 4th gear and see if that helps  no fun. cobb is very expensive.oh and the intake i had was the cobb SF intake without the air box.and man i mean when you gave it gas wooosh haha if you wanted to hear your stereo,you would have to crank it.but I'm happy with it for now.thanks again.enjoying the build thread op and sorry for stealing and killing the thread like always.aka thread killer.thats me.


No worries, the more I learn about these cars the better. any info/tips is appreciated.


edouble101 said:


> Good choices with the modifying the car :thumbsup:


Thanks!

I haven't received them yet but I just ordered a new Pioneer DVD HU: AVH-X5700BHS - <b>NEW!</b> - DVD Receiver with 7" Motorized Display, Bluetooth®, Siri® Eyes Free, SiriusXM-Ready™, HD Radio™, Android™ Music Support, Pandora®, and Dual Camera Inputs | Pioneer Electronics USA 

and the PPI DEQ-8: Amazon.com: Precision Power DEQ.8 Equalizer and Sound Processor with DSP: Car Electronics

Then I can finally my 3way frontstage. I'll most likely replace the door Dayton Ref speakers with something else a little more geared towards midbass as well.


----------



## coldsoda (May 10, 2013)

Too bad we are on opposite sides of the country - I would love to listen to that setup when you get it put together! The more I read on this forum the more I think there will be a processor added to my setup pretty soon down the road to get rid of the passive crossovers I have going in now... Looking forward to the end result you have going on!


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

coldsoda said:


> Too bad we are on opposite sides of the country - I would love to listen to that setup when you get it put together! The more I read on this forum the more I think there will be a processor added to my setup pretty soon down the road to get rid of the passive crossovers I have going in now... Looking forward to the end result you have going on!


Yeah this hobby is addicting. When I first started I always had simple passive setups, now I can't stand having anything but a 3way active frontstage. Lol

A couple things came in today: 
























I'm surprised the usb cord on the processor is so short.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Well they had to fit it in the box somehow...


----------



## bcbsox (Sep 14, 2010)

What brand are those LED headlights?


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

sirbOOm said:


> Well they had to fit it in the box somehow...


As long as the unit works well I'll be happy. 


bcbsox said:


> What brand are those LED headlights?


They're the subispeed OLM lights (high and low beams).


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Got the headunit installed. I'll most likely get the mids, AMT tweets, and processor installed on monday and hopefully that'll satisfy my audio needs for a while.


----------



## coldsoda (May 10, 2013)

Did you decide yet between these two locations for tweeters?








and


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

coldsoda said:


> Did you decide yet between these two locations for tweeters?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I can, I'd really like to try and get them in the dash next to the mids. 

We removed the grilles on the dash and the mids are a bit bigger than the tweets I have in there now so I believe some of the plastic might have to be cut out or a little fabrication work might need to be done. We'll also have to see if there's any issues with the depth in that location but I don't think there will be.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Any updates?


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> Any updates?


Ended up selling the DSP I bought for some extra cash since I need furniture for the new house. 

Looks like I'll be going back to my original plan and keeping it simple. I'm going to get some beefier midbass speakers in the doors and the Morel Integra 4 component/coaxial as soon as my taxes come in. The 3way active capabilities on the double din are good enough to get me some decent sq.

Performance wise, I'll be taking my car to Santa Clarita for a tune to go with the intake and I think I'll be happy with just that.

For the exterior, I'd still like to smoke the tail lights, de-badge, put on a nicer grill, and match the foglights to the high and low beams.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Where are the 4s going? Dash pods?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

I would place the 4s and the AMT or TW in the apillars on-axis. Sometimes there is no need to re-invent the wheel if you are not intending on doing major work on them. But if you do want to go more custom than that, I'd try to do something like Bertholomey (diyma) did with his 3s in the factory dash area.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I guess in application a dash pod or a-pillar pod are the same thing. The only disappointment I have with the new WRX/STI is the removal of the sail panel. I MUCH prefer sail panel teeters. Yeah, I could build one from scratch, but that sucks to do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

A long overdue update. I sound deadened the trunk and rear deck some more because it's just full of rattles. Even with that i was having issues with rattles but i guess that's what happens when you have 2 beefy 10s on 2000wrms. So my solution was taking out the 10s and running a single ID15 in a small ported box. I actually still get the bass that i crave AND it really helped with the rattles as well. 

Next I installed the 4" dayton ref paper mids into the dash. I forgot how much better having mids on the dash/a pillars is! It sounds fantastic and i don't feel like I'm missing too much in the highs, mids bouncing off the windshield maybe has something to do with that. Either way I'll be getting a processor and adding either the LPG tweets i have or the dayton AMT tweeters i have to the a pillars. I'm sort of leading towards the LPG tweeters just because i have the hinged mounts for them but i won't be buying a processor for a bit. 

So, because i only have the 3way active pioneer hu and its not too flexible, i had to run things a little different. I actually took the hu off of the active network and ran it with the front/rear as full range. I'm running the door mids as strictly midbass. I high passed them from 63hz/24db and low passed them at the amp at 200hz. 
I'm running the mids at the highest high pass which is 200hz/24db up. The sub I'm running 80hz/24db lp. 


quality_sound said:


> Where are the 4s going? Dash pods?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir, i have to put a little foam and clean up the pods a bit. 


Black Rain said:


> I would place the 4s and the AMT or TW in the apillars on-axis. Sometimes there is no need to re-invent the wheel if you are not intending on doing major work on them. But if you do want to go more custom than that, I'd try to do something like Bertholomey (diyma) did with his 3s in the factory dash area.


Yeah, once i get a processor I'll run some tweets in the pillars. 


quality_sound said:


> I guess in application a dash pod or a-pillar pod are the same thing. The only disappointment I have with the new WRX/STI is the removal of the sail panel. I MUCH prefer sail panel teeters. Yeah, I could build one from scratch, but that sucks to do.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I'm a fan of sail panel tweets as well but i should have some flexibility with the LPG tweets with hinged mounts.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

I should also have a few more updates soon. I just purchased some new midbass that'll hopefully give me a little more punch: https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.c...eak-discovery-18w/4434g-00-7-midwoofer-4-ohm/

And since I'm running tweeterless at the moment I decided to purchase these: http://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-ps95-8-3-1-2-point-source-full-range-driver-8-ohm--295-349

Still working on getting some performance mods done but for now I'm fine with the power. By next year I should have the downpipe, exhaust, crank pulley, and custom tune done hopefully and I'll leave it alone. However, the audio will most likely always be a work in progress.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

I got a few extra pieces in today. 

Pictured are the Scanspeak Discovery 7" mids which will be replacing the Dayton Ref Paper cone 7" mids in the doors. I'll be comparing the 3 1/2" full range Daytons to the 4" Dayton Ref paper cone mids in the dash (which sound great so far). Some of the other items shown are the Dayton mini AMT tweets, LPG tweets with a couple of different mounts, and the Dayton RS28 tweets. Can't wait til my next day off to start comparing some of these speakers!


----------



## shutmdown (Aug 24, 2008)

those daytons look like hybrid l3se clones just a different magnet.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

shutmdown said:


> those daytons look like hybrid l3se clones just a different magnet.


Yeah, I'm hoping they'll sound just as good too! Lol


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

So after a little experimenting with the Dayton full range 3 1/2s , i decided to go back to the dayton rs100s. 

In my application with the mids in the dash firing towards the windshield, the rs100s just sound much better and they're much easier to tame. With my limited dsp, i just couldn't get the fullrange daytons to sound good. They have plenty of detail but I just couldn't eq them in the high midrange (between 1kh-8khz) enough to tame them down a bit. 

The rs100Ps are great and although they can't extend as high as the fullrangers they still sound great and give plenty of detail, while also playing lower. 

I also installed the scanspeak Discovery 7" mids in the doors and I'm very happy with these. They do play lower than the dayton rs180p 7" mids and handle a little more power. Sorry i didnt get a pic of them installed. I also deadened my doors a little more which helped. 

I deadened the trunk area some more as well and it helped immensely with the rattles. It helped so much more that i threw in the two 10s again and get very minimal rattle. Im happy with the system as it sits but i still plan on getting a processor and mounting some tweeters in the a-pillars sometime soon.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Finally another update. Decided to try the IB route. I only have one Image Dynamics ID15 at the moment so my plan was to build the IB baffle and only cut out one hole for the single 15. Later when I purchase the second we'll make another cut.


































Here's a few pics of the baffle build and we only had to remove one plastic panel which you can't see and replaced it with a single piece of wood to use as a flat base. The wood base gives us another spot to anchor in the IB panel without having to drill a bunch of holes into the floor. 

























The panel fits so perfectly into the opening that we literally had to hammer it in. Used some L-brackets along the top (into the metal deck) and along the bottom into the wood base to really get it solid.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

I wanted the IB baffle to be pretty simple to take in and out, so we used wing nuts for most of it. We used screws along the bottom on the L-brackets and along the top into the metal. To mount the sub we'll also use wing nuts to avoid stripping screws if I decide to try out different subs.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Next, the plan is to carpet the baffle, mount a second sub, and clean up the wiring. 

Listening impressions....Wow! It gets loud and low! I can only imagine how it's going to sound with two 15's. And the sound quality...It moved the substage way up front. It sounds excellent.

Only a couple of issues to take care of, the third brake light rattles so that'll be my next project and now with the lower notes it's making my rearview mirror rattle again as well. 

Overall, I'm extremely happy with the IB setup and can't wait to install the 2nd sub and the sound quality is great. I'm still working on getting a DSP to really dial it in and to add tweeters to the system. For only having 5 speakers total playing right now, I think it sounds really good.


----------



## ccapil (Jun 1, 2013)

This is getting interesting! Looks good, given me some thought about my new wrx


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

ccapil said:


> This is getting interesting! Looks good, given me some thought about my new wrx


Thanks, it's finally getting there. If I wouldn't have just bought a house this build would be going a lot faster. Hopefully I can get the other sub and dsp soon. Interested in hearing the differences with and without tweeters as well. Currently running tweeterless.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

So for the second time I got the precision power deq-8 but this time I plan on installing it. I'm also buying the 2nd 15 today. So the final setup should look like this: 

Headunit: Pioneers AVH-X5700BHS
Processor: Precision Power DEQ-8
Front stage Amp: JL Audio xd800/8
Sub Amp: US Amps MD3D 
Midbass: Scanspeak Discovery 7" 
Midrange: Dayton rs100p 4"
Tweeter: Dayton mini AMT or LPG'S
Subs: Image Dynamics ID15's (IB)

Scanspeak mids will receive 200wrms from the JL with 4 channels bridged. 

Dayton mids will get 75wrms from the JL.

Tweeters will get 75wrms also from the JL.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

The front and rear outputs from the hu will go to the processor and the processor will handle MB, MR, and highs. This will leave 1 set of channels on the processor open if I decide to experiment with rear fill/rear midbass.

The sub out on the Headunit will go straight to the sub amp. I have enough processing in the Headunit to deal with the sub.


----------



## enigma (Jul 5, 2008)

Clean install man, very impressed with the equipment as well as the car....im sure it sounds great in there!


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

The other sub should arrive Thursday and hopefully I can get everything installed this weekend. Two more runs of speaker wire for the tweeters, mount the tweeters, install the DSP under the passenger seat, install a second baffle, mount the second sub, and carpet the baffle.

Sounds really good right now as it sits, so I'm pretty excited to see how much better it can get.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

So close!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Every time I see your log I get motivated to work on mine. Then I think about the heat in the garage and the cost and I lose that motivation. lol

Looks awesome!


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Haha, thanks and believe me, I know the feeling. I'm super impatient and just wanted to knock it out and get it all done yesterday and luckily having someone else help me with fabrication skills really helps as well and keeps me from losing it whenever something goes wrong. lol....Still waiting to see your finished install though!


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Ok, so yesterday I was able to finish my install, other than a set of RCA's that were bad and now I have to re-run today. 

Did just a quick tune with xovers at 80hz lp (subs), 63hz-250hz (MB), 250hz-5000hz (MR), and 5000hz-up (TW). That and a little TA very quickly was all I ended up having time for yesterday but it sounds incredible already.

I had my buddy work on the baffle yesterday while I knocked out all the wiring. We added a second baffle to it and carpeted it, unfortunately there was only enough carpet for the front. 

I added the DSP under the seat and ran all the cables back and also added a remote bass knob. I haven't mounted the knob anywhere specifically yet, so I'll probably do that today as well. 




































I'm really impressed with the processor so far and haven't had any issues whatsoever with it. The GEQ for the inputs is a little weird but I haven't really had time to mess with it. Other than that, I highly recommend this unit. I have 0 noise and no issues with the software. 

I really didn't know what to do with the tweets or where to mount them to keep everything looking stock, so in the end I ended up just using the LPG tweets with the hinged mounts and screwing them directly into the a-pillars. It actually doesn't look bad at all and blends in well with the vehicle. Having the hinged mounts is also great for aiming them. The bad RCA's were on the tweeters (only one RCA plug not working) so I through a y-adapter on both ends to atleast run the tweeters in mono and see how they do. I aimed them a little upwards and towards the center of the vehicle. I also turned them down a bit because they were very loud. 




































The subs kick you right in the chest and sound excellent. I'd still like them to have a little more authority down super low but that's my SPL side talking. Overall, great sounding subs and in the future maybe I'll play around with the JBL's and AE subs. 




















































Midbass and midrange still sound great, I've had 0 complaints with the Dayton RS100's and Scanspeak Discovery 7's. The Scans have no problems playing down to 63hz on 200wrms and the Dayton paper cones sound excellent and dig down low as well. 




















Overall, I'm very happy with this system and once I fix a couple of issues today I'll really dive into the tuning.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Kazuhiro (Apr 28, 2015)

Any reason why you chose the RS100 paper instead of normal RS100's?


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Kazuhiro said:


> Any reason why you chose the RS100 paper instead of normal RS100's?


I've ran the RS180's and the RS180P's in the past and preferred the paper versions more. Since I was going to be firing the midrange off the windshield, I wanted something that would be a little more tame.

I even tried the Dayton 3 1/2 fullrangers and they were just too bright and gave me a scattered soundstage. I think they were best for on axis mounting.


----------



## maiden (Apr 6, 2015)

So how do you find the soundstage and overall sound with the RS100's mounted on the dash? I'm contemplating either the dash location or custom a pillar install, hence asking.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

maiden said:


> So how do you find the soundstage and overall sound with the RS100's mounted on the dash? I'm contemplating either the dash location or custom a pillar install, hence asking.


I still have some more tuning to do but following ErinH's T/A calculator I got a pretty solid center image. I think it dependent on the car and speaker on how well it'll sound firing off the windshield. 

I'm really impressed with it now off of a basic tune with the daytons but having custom a-pillars where you can aim specific drivers to your liking is always an advantage. But I also like having a system that looks as stock as possible, so there's tradeoffs either way.


----------



## Kazuhiro (Apr 28, 2015)

How does the Scanspeak midbass compare to the RS180p? Are they 'beefier' like you wanted?


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

I enjoyed the RS180's for midbass duty and they sound better than the scanspeaks in a two-way setup. But for midbass duty the Scans dig a little deeper and handle the power better.


----------



## Kazuhiro (Apr 28, 2015)

I really appreciate you trying out different drivers and describing your experience. Users looking to purchase can't pass up threads like this. I myself want to try the daytons and compare to my anarchies. One set could always go to good home audio use haha.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Kazuhiro said:


> I really appreciate you trying out different drivers and describing your experience. Users looking to purchase can't pass up threads like this. I myself want to try the daytons and compare to my anarchies. One set could always go to good home audio use haha.


Yeah,I know there's no technical data or anything but sometimes real world experiences are good to hear. I'm sure it won't be the last time I try out midranges in the dash, so many more that I want to try out, money permitting.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

How much difference did you notice going from 1 to 2 subs? Not sure if I can swing having 2 subs IB. Did you just get more output?


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

teldzc1 said:


> How much difference did you notice going from 1 to 2 subs? Not sure if I can swing having 2 subs IB. Did you just get more output?


It made a difference as far as output obviously but when I want to get loud and bass heavy there's a lot more rattles that appear. In all honesty I was just as happy with one sub as I am with two.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Changed out the RCA's today and luckily it wasn't too difficult. Also added one of the grilles, still have to buy the 2nd one. Did some more tuning and it just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Question for the tuning experts on here. How do you tune a peq? Any tips and tricks for it? I have a lot of experience with graphic eq's but have never messed with peq's before. Is one better than the other?

The ppi deq-8 has a graphic eq for the inputs and a peq for the outputs, any recommendation on which one would be best to use? Thanks


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

PEQ will almost require the use of an RTA to tune. You need to be able to see what's going on and what the changes are doing.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> PEQ will almost require the use of an RTA to tune. You need to be able to see what's going on and what the changes are doing.


Than I'll just stick to messing with the graphic eq instead...lol

I think I'm pretty close to the limit of my tuning abilities with this setup, it sounds great right now and after another 2 hours of tuning today I'm pretty happy with it. Maybe on my next days off I'll play with the xovers a little more. 

After that I'll have to recruit someone who's better at tuning to get me the last 5%-10% of the way.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

So just because I have them and it's not too hard to switch them out, I've decided to try out the Dayton Audio AMT tweeters. Really curious to see how they perform. 

I used the hinged mounts from the LPG tweeters and with some hot glue they fit right in there. I know ribbon/AMT tweeters are very directional so this should definitely help.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Not as low profile as I would've liked but still not too bad. 

My laptop ran out of battery while tuning so I didn't get a ton of time in but so far, I love the airy sound from them and they're very detailed. Probably won't have much time to tune them over the next couple of days but I'll try to get them dialed in as soon as possible. Really happy with them so far, especially for the price.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Since my horns won't fit I'm seriously debating between the Illusion C3x and the RS100 and a separate tweeter.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> Since my horns won't fit I'm seriously debating between the Illusion C3x and the RS100 and a separate tweeter.


I would love to get my hands on those illusions but they're way over budget. Pretty happy with this setup so far, should only get better once I dial it in more. 
The rs100p is no joke, it's a great mid that can be crossed pretty low.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I don't know if I'd do the standard or the P. I've always liked the aluminum cone Daytons a lot.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> I don't know if I'd do the standard or the P. I've always liked the aluminum cone Daytons a lot.


Yeah I haven't tried the aluminum cone in my installation. I was worried because they're bouncing off the windshield and just assumed that the paper cone versions would be a little more tame. There's still a ton of mids I'd like to try out sometime.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

So because I have no patience and I always have to try out new things, I've decided to change a few things.

Decided to sell my amps (JL XD series is still one of my favorite amps of all time) and go for a bump up in "cheap" power and upgrade the frontstage. 

I went with 2 PPI 900.4 4ch amps and a PPI 1000.1 amp. 
I also decided to pull the trigger on a set of Morel Hybrid Integra 402 comps. These will be installed in the dash and I'll go back to stock pillars, the tweeters on the a-pillars just look out of place and I'm interested to see how point source drivers do. 

I have some more performance upgrades coming as well. I'll be ordering a COBB access port, tgv deletes, and downpipe. The tgv deletes and downpipe might take a while to install because I'd like to add a catback and etune/protune while I'm at it but that might be a while.

A few vinyl accessories I'm ordering should help the cosmetics a bit too.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I was the same way, I know everyone seems to love the A pillars but for me looking at them whenever I were in the car was annoying. Again some can pull it off like a magician, sadly that wasn't my case.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

beerdrnkr said:


> So because I have no patience and I always have to try out new things, I've decided to change a few things.
> 
> Decided to sell my amps (JL XD series is still one of my favorite amps of all time) and go for a bump up in "cheap" power and upgrade the frontstage.
> 
> ...


I think you'll like the 402's. I have the 502's that I am squeezing in my dash. As you mentioned the Illusion coaxial are very nice drivers as well. I probably would have went with the C4CX if they weren't so expensive.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

The 402s may not fit. They're a real 4" so if they DO fit, they're going to require some cutting and the OEM speaker won't go back in. I went with the C3X for ease of installation. I had the Integra 4s for the center channel in my M4 and it sounds REALLY good but they soak up power and I much preferred them with AB amps.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Coppertone said:


> I was the same way, I know everyone seems to love the A pillars but for me looking at them whenever I were in the car was annoying. Again some can pull it off like a magician, sadly that wasn't my case.


It might've not bothered me as much if they were sitting flush and pointing towards each other but using the AMT's, I knew I would have to have them on axis The hinged mounts were a must have for them. 


edouble101 said:


> I think you'll like the 402's. I have the 502's that I am squeezing in my dash. As you mentioned the Illusion coaxial are very nice drivers as well. I probably would have went with the C4CX if they weren't so expensive.


Price was definitely the reason I went with the Morels over the Illusions. I was sooooooo close to pulling the trigger on the 502's over the 402's and just having my buddy fiberglass a pod of some sort in the stock location but I decided to try making it as stealth as possible for the time being. 


quality_sound said:


> The 402s may not fit. They're a real 4" so if they DO fit, they're going to require some cutting and the OEM speaker won't go back in. I went with the C3X for ease of installation. I had the Integra 4s for the center channel in my M4 and it sounds REALLY good but they soak up power and I much preferred them with AB amps.


I figured I'd have to do some cutting. If it doesn't fit nice and flush and the stock grilles don't work, I'll have someone build something like this for me: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0ffAJSSpcY

So my next question is, do I run them bridged with the xovers or should I wire them individually and use some of the processors flexibility?


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Ordered a few more things today:

COBB Accessport V3 Tuner - 2015 WRX USDM - Tuning - Engine - 2015+ Subaru WRX
Grillcraft MX Series Grilles (main, lower, hood scoop) - 2015 WRX / 2015 STI - Grilles - Exterior - 2015+ Subaru WRX
Perrin Front License Plate Relocation Kit - 2015 WRX / 2015 STI - License Plate - Exterior - 2015+ Subaru WRX

Ordered some new a-pillars as well.

I think I'm done for a bit with buying things. Time to sell a few items and recoup some money. lol


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice set up, got any pics of the Scans installed?


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

toylocost said:


> Nice set up, got any pics of the Scans installed?


Unfortunately, I think I was in such a hurry to install them that I didn't. Very happy with them so far.


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

beerdrnkr said:


> Unfortunately, I think I was in such a hurry to install them that I didn't. Very happy with them so far.


Good to hear. Are they in sealed enclosures?

I have some here, planning on doing a sealed pod on top of the door panel. I have 300rms for each of them, hope it's not too much...


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

I have them just running IB in the doors. I have them crossed at 63hz on 200wrms but as soon as my amps get here they'll be receiving 300wrms. In sealed pods crossed around 63-70hz with a steep slope I think they'll be fine.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

And the first of the toys have arrived!


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Audio is coming along. Having some dash pods fiberglassed, hopefully they'll be done today. They should be pretty much aimed this way


















Just having them sitting in that position and with a little tuning they sound fantastic! Can't wait to put some really good power to them and more tuning.

Hoping the dash pods come out nicely but I wasn't very impressed with how they were turning out yesterday, the shop said they'd clean them up but we'll see.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

A few more things arrived today! It's been like Christmas lately lol. 


































Love the size of these ppi amps and we'll see if they do put out great power. So far the 1000wrms amp has been great. 

There are a few design flaws on these amps but overall they seem like great amps for the price.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

So a couple of set backs. First the second 900.4 amp order was cancelled because the seller said the amps he had were damaged. I received a refund and purchased a new one from woofersetc. 

Second, I'm not sure if the COBB access port has been shipped or not yet, I haven't received any notification from the seller.

And finally, I went to go pick up the dash pods at the shop and they didn't fit, the windshield has to much of a pitch. So I'll be dropping off my car on tuesday and they'll lower the angle of the pods to pretty much what this pic shows. It'll be slightly firing off the glass but that's pretty much the only option unless I go with a pillars. Playing with the speakers at this angle still gives me a great soundstage with no rainbow affect.


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

So I just started following your build and was curious if you knew how much depth are available in the doors for midbass. Do you think something like a scan 18wu which is about 4" deep would fit?
Also do you think a scan 12m midrange (4.5" dia) would fit in the dash without too much trouble?


----------



## mcnaugcl (Apr 23, 2013)

gregerst22 said:


> So I just started following your build and was curious if you knew how much depth are available in the doors for midbass. Do you think something like a scan 18wu which is about 4" deep would fit?
> Also do you think a scan 12m midrange (4.5" dia) would fit in the dash without too much trouble?


I also have a 2015 wrx, and I think 4" deep for the midbass will fit. The mids I currently have installed are 2.5" deep, and I have the FAST ring centers mounted behind the midbass. I believe I still have room behind the midbass even with the ring installed.


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Cobb AP3 YAY  did you buy from stratified? 

Also Jimbo says hello lets race :


>


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

gregerst22 said:


> So I just started following your build and was curious if you knew how much depth are available in the doors for midbass. Do you think something like a scan 18wu which is about 4" deep would fit?
> Also do you think a scan 12m midrange (4.5" dia) would fit in the dash without too much trouble?


I'm not sure about the total depth but I was able to fit Dayton ref and Scanspeak Discovery 7's (which are more like 6 1/2s) with no issues. Not too sure how much more room I have. That's with 3/4" spacers. 
4 1/2 mids are too big. Dayton ref 4s were able to fit fine but those are really like 3" mids. I had a shop build custom pods for my morel integra 4s and they still weren't able to get the angle that I really wanted because the angle of the windshield. I recommend 3" mids for the dash if you want a stock look and you still may have to cut a little platic to fit the magnet.



DonH said:


> Cobb AP3 YAY  did you buy from stratified?
> 
> Also Jimbo says hello lets race :


I actually bought from some company on ebay but they never shipped and haven't contacted me about it so I placed a charge back and now I'm waiting to get my money back. 

In the meantime I bought another one from infamous performance here in San Diego. So it should get here tomorrow hopefully. 

As soon as I get my tgv deletes installed, downpipe, and custom tune I'm definitely down for a race  

It was literally down to the ST and WRX when I bought my car but ended up with the wrx. Those rims look good on that car by the way. I can't stand my stock rims. 

I'll post some pics of the pods tomorrow. The guy who built them isn't really happy with them yet so he'll be working on them some more next week and is going to install my new grilles for super cheap for taking so long on the pods, so I'm fine with it.


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

mcnaugcl said:


> I also have a 2015 wrx, and I think 4" deep for the midbass will fit. The mids I currently have installed are 2.5" deep, and I have the FAST ring centers mounted behind the midbass. I believe I still have room behind the midbass even with the ring installed.


So you have the center foam pieces mounted to the inside of the door? Do you know how much room there is from the baffle to the glass when the window is down? or maybe the window doesn't get in the way?




beerdrnkr said:


> I'm not sure about the total depth but I was able to fit Dayton ref and Scanspeak Discovery 7's (which are more like 6 1/2s) with no issues. Not too sure how much more room I have. That's with 3/4" spacers.
> 4 1/2 mids are too big. Dayton ref 4s were able to fit fine but those are really like 3" mids. I had a shop build custom pods for my morel integra 4s and they still weren't able to get the angle that I really wanted because the angle of the windshield. I recommend 3" mids for the dash if you want a stock look and you still may have to cut a little platic to fit the magnet.
> 
> 
> I'll post some pics of the pods tomorrow. The guy who built them isn't really happy with them yet so he'll be working on them some more next week and is going to install my new grilles for super cheap for taking so long on the pods, so I'm fine with it.


I'm kicking around the idea of getting a wrx and test drove two yesterday both 2016 a wrx and sti limited. They're fun cars to drive with the sti taking it up a notch or two. Much of the interior is a little cheap and flimsy compared to what I'm used to but I can get over that. The main thing is figuring out if all my current gear would fit. I saw that you were able to mount two 15's IB so that part shouldn't be a problem for me. The 2016's also have the starlink HU and I need to find out how easy or difficult it is to integrate a DSP. It'd be awesome if it has a clean full range signal for L+R channels like my infiniti.

I saw that you had installed the discovery's and daytons but those are like an 1" less deep. Maybe next time your in there you could take measurements with the window rolled down  For the midrange in the dash do you think it would be difficult to remove some of the plastic to get larger drivers to fit? But going a-pillar or building dash pods like your doing might be the way to go. I'm looking forward to seeing how they turn out.


----------



## mcnaugcl (Apr 23, 2013)

gregerst22 said:


> So you have the center foam pieces mounted to the inside of the door? Do you know how much room there is from the baffle to the glass when the window is down? or maybe the window doesn't get in the way?


Yes, the foam pieces are mounted on the inside of the outer door skin behind the midbass. I can't recall if the glass gets in the way at all or not. I want to say it doesn't though. I'm getting my system completely redone in 3 weeks. I'll have my installer check.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Darn that stinks with the pods.. Keep at it. That looks like a great location in the dash.
Digging those morel point-source drivers. I think it'd be a great head to head to compare those to C3CX Illusions. I sure wish I had spots in dash like that. I'd find a way to make some drivers that showed up work there.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

gregerst22 said:


> So you have the center foam pieces mounted to the inside of the door? Do you know how much room there is from the baffle to the glass when the window is down? or maybe the window doesn't get in the way?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a fun car to drive but you're right, the interior is really lackluster and have fun chasing down the rattles. Lol



Babs said:


> Darn that stinks with the pods.. Keep at it. That looks like a great location in the dash.
> Digging those morel point-source drivers. I think it'd be a great head to head to compare those to C3CX Illusions. I sure wish I had spots in dash like that. I'd find a way to make some drivers that showed up work there.


I'm really happy with the morels so far and I currently have them running off the xovers just because I can't figure out what's going on with my amp or if it's a bad rca cable. As soon as I'm done here at the gym I'll take pics of the pods. Here's the current amp rack layout pretty much.


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

I had those same Morels but never got to hear them, hope they exceed your expectations!


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Bluenote said:


> I had those same Morels but never got to hear them, hope they exceed your expectations!


Haha, I do too! Too expensive switching drivers all the time. Lol

So here's the pods, like I said, the installer wasn't happy with how they came out so they're going to get bondo'd and sanded some more but I think that angle will be staying. They're slightly toe'd in towards the center but not much and they point towards the windshield at about 3 quarters of the way up, I think the headliner helps the reflections out a lot. 

































If you guys have any tips/tricks/suggestions on how to make them better, let me know and I'll relay them to him. 
I'm already planning on having them wrapped later on down the road along with the center dash piece in suede or something similar.


----------



## RMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

I would maybe try to "scallop" the front of the pod if possible to give more room for the speaker to project.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

what RMAT said...scallops. Great that you can fit those in the dash with aiming.


----------



## Kazuhiro (Apr 28, 2015)

Speaker mesh comes to mind


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Why do you think the Morels need to be angled?


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing about trimming out the bottom more too but I think there's a chunk of plastic there and that's why he wasn't able to do it. 

The size and direction of the hole for the speaker was limited because he is using the factory mounting tabs for the factory dash grilles.

I just wanted the morels angled towards the middle more so there's less reflections off all the glass.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

So I did some troubleshooting today and it appears that one of the amps is defective and has a single bad rca input. I contacted the seller from amazon so we'll see how that goes.

In the meantime I decided to just run 2 channels from the defective amp to the tweeters and run the other in 4 channel mode to the midrange and midbass speakers. The midbass definitely needs one of the amps bridged because it's just not enough for them right now and they can't keep up with the substage. 

I also cleaned up the wiring a bit more. I'll finish cleaning it up fully once I receive a new amp. 

















I just used some tech Flex and wire loom since I had a ton of different colored wiring.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Somehow I managed to screw up the bass knob so that's not working now for some reason. I'll have to get another cord. Does anyone know if it's just a regular phone cord or is it some specific specialty cord?


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Last night I was literally a hair trigger away from buy two of these amps! Just because they're super small and look awesome. I just wasn't too sure about kenwood's quality nowadays.


----------



## mcnaugcl (Apr 23, 2013)

beerdrnkr said:


> Somehow I managed to screw up the bass knob so that's not working now for some reason. I'll have to get another cord. Does anyone know if it's just a regular phone cord or is it some specific specialty cord?


I did the same thing in a previous install. I just used a standard Ethernet cable from radio shack. Worked fine.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

mcnaugcl said:


> I did the same thing in a previous install. I just used a standard Ethernet cable from radio shack. Worked fine.


Ok good to know. I'll have to grab one soon and rerun it. Can't wait til I'm fully done running cables!


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

I like the Kenwood, would you use the 600 watt channel for subs or leave your PPI for sub and just use them on midbass?


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

toylocost said:


> I like the Kenwood, would you use the 600 watt channel for subs or leave your PPI for sub and just use them on midbass?


I would probably stick with the ppi for sub duty, 600wrms even ib just doesn't seem like it'd be enough for me. I think I'm going to stick with the PPIs for a bit though. I had a little noise floor but I think I got rid of it all so other than having to send one back I'm happy with them for now.


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

beerdrnkr said:


> It's a fun car to drive but you're right, the interior is really lackluster and have fun chasing down the rattles. Lol


So getting a Subie is out for me. I bought a 2014 Lexus IS350 F-sport this weekend. The price difference was only a couple thou more than what a new STI limited would have been. It's not a manual but with the paddle shifters and sport/sport+ modes it's still a blast to drive. And hopefully the Lexus will have less rattles to contend with  I'm still interested in seeing how your pods turn out though since the IS350 has speakers in the same location.


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

gregerst22 said:


> So getting a Subie is out for me. I bought a 2014 Lexus IS350 F-sport this weekend. The price difference was only a couple thou more than what a new STI limited would have been. It's not a manual but with the paddle shifters and sport/sport+ modes it's still a blast to drive. And hopefully the Lexus will have less rattles to contend with  I'm still interested in seeing how your pods turn out though since the IS350 has speakers in the same location.


my 2015 Focus ST has a bullet proof interior... Virtually ZERO rattles...


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

gregerst22 said:


> So getting a Subie is out for me. I bought a 2014 Lexus IS350 F-sport this weekend. The price difference was only a couple thou more than what a new STI limited would have been. It's not a manual but with the paddle shifters and sport/sport+ modes it's still a blast to drive. And hopefully the Lexus will have less rattles to contend with  I'm still interested in seeing how your pods turn out though since the IS350 has speakers in the same location.


Well you're not missing out too much more on performance but that interior is hnnnnggggg! Looks like it'd be a good candidate for IB too 


DonH said:


> my 2015 Focus ST has a bullet proof interior... Virtually ZERO rattles...


Zero rattles because you have NO SYSTEM! lol. I actually like the interior on the Focus ST's too. My buddy just got a new Mustang GT just a few months ago and that interior is awesome.


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

DonH said:


> my 2015 Focus ST has a bullet proof interior... Virtually ZERO rattles...


Good luck filtering out the exhaust notes while trying to tune :laugh:


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Now we're getting somewhere!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^ Oh boy, it's getting real up in HARE lol......


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

The grille is installed, speaker pods all done, and COBB access port installed. 

PODS: the pods came out looking a lot cleaner and the paint is almost dead on with the center dash piece. I just need to figure out a way to make a pressure fit speaker grille. 

BUMPER GRILLE: The new grille is awesome and makes the car look a lot more aggressive IMO. I just need to get the last piece which goes to the hood scoop. 

COBB Access Port: The COBB unit helped with the slight turbo lag that the car has. Just driving it in the intelligent mode the car feels a lot smoother overall and I instantly saw a significant increase in gas mileage. Playing with it in sport mode is where I really feel the power. I haven't played with it in sport sharp or with the paddle shifters yet.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Not to take anything away from your build, but what type of car is that tan one with the black top in the driveway ?


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Build is coming along nicely!


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Coppertone said:


> Not to take anything away from your build, but what type of car is that tan one with the black top in the driveway ?


A 1950 Chevy Styleline? My friend is currently putting a system in it for somebody:
1950 Chevy Styleline Build - Car Audio Classifieds



Babs said:


> Build is coming along nicely!


Thanks!

Got a couple of updates. I got some vinyl cutouts for the tail lights orange side markers and the chrome side wrx emblems. The tail lights were way too difficult to do with the shape of them and I totally butchered one side before I gave up. The orange side markers are ok but they do have some bubbling, you can't really tell from a few yards away but up close you can definitely tell. The chrome emblem vinyl I still have to shave a little off, I just wanted to let them stick really well before I do it. Bottom line is that I suck at putting on the vinyl and next time I'll just pay a tint shop to install them for me!

The new PPI amp came in and I bridged them to my midbass and now they're really pounding. I have a pretty good tune set right now that I'm happy with til the next time I decide to do a little more tweaking but overall I'm really happy with how it sounds. 

I also ran another cable to get my bass knob working again, it's a must have.

The COBB access port is mounted on an empty plate to the left of the steering wheel. I haven't done any 0-60 WOT runs yet but it's running really good so far.

I still have to go pick up the new a pillars at the dealership since mine have holes in them from the tweeters I had mounted before. Maybe I can have some custom fiberglass work done on them just in case I ever decide to change things up


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

So you have 300rms on the 22w still IB?


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

toylocost said:


> So you have 300rms on the 22w still IB?


Yeah on the Scanspeak Discovery 7's: https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.c...eak-discovery-18w/4434g-00-7-midwoofer-4-ohm/

I did turn them down a little though.


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

beerdrnkr said:


> Yeah on the Scanspeak Discovery 7's: https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.c...eak-discovery-18w/4434g-00-7-midwoofer-4-ohm/
> 
> I did turn them down a little though.


Oh nice, guess mine are the same just 8s.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

I had the discovery 8s before in a different vehicle. I wish so bad that I could fit 8s in these doors!

Just another small cosmetic update. License plate relocation kit and license plate delete. Meh, it's ok I guess, something a little different.


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Running OTS from COBB? Stage 1 I presume? Jumbo the focus should be stage 3 in a month  

Also I went from the COBB OTS maps to a protein and let me say this. amazing improvement


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

nice! I like how the dash pods turned out. 
What does it cost to have those made ? 
I'm thinking to do that next update.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

DonH said:


> Running OTS from COBB? Stage 1 I presume? Jumbo the focus should be stage 3 in a month
> 
> Also I went from the COBB OTS maps to a protein and let me say this. amazing improvement


Wow, stage 3 already? You didn't waste any time. Lol. 

Yeah just an ots map that they made for a wrx with intake. I know COBB is super conservative with their maps but I'm not going to bother with a protune til I get a downpipe. Pretty happy with the power I'm getting at the moment though. 



Phil Indeblanc said:


> nice! I like how the dash pods turned out.
> What does it cost to have those made ?
> I'm thinking to do that next update.


Thanks, I'm pretty happy with them and i'm currently just trying to figure out how to add some grilles. These pods cost me $450 from a local shop but because they took a little long with it they installed my front grille for $40 which wasn't too bad at all.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

I really liked reading through this build log! It reminds me of my build.... constantly evolving. Any new updates, and also what was your take the amt style tweeters? ? I'm in the process of comparison shopping tweeters, and these are on my "maybe" list. Keep up the good work!


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

how tough was it to take the car apart? I'm considering getting at 2016 WRX


----------



## mcnaugcl (Apr 23, 2013)

vwjmkv said:


> how tough was it to take the car apart? I'm considering getting at 2016 WRX


I found it to be pretty easy, and there's some good how to videos on youtube.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

mcnaugcl said:


> I found it to be pretty easy, and there's some good how to videos on youtube.


Yeah it wasn't too bad at all. 


hot9dog said:


> I really liked reading through this build log! It reminds me of my build.... constantly evolving. Any new updates, and also what was your take the amt style tweeters? ? I'm in the process of comparison shopping tweeters, and these are on my "maybe" list. Keep up the good work!


Yeah, I have a few updates, like a new truck. Lol. The AMT tweeters were ok but you really have to put them on axis and cross them over pretty high. 










And I have a build log for this one on diyma as well. It has 2 10's under the rear seats, two arc audio amps under the front seats, 3way active frontstage and mini-dsp processor. 


vwjmkv said:


> how tough was it to take the car apart? I'm considering getting at 2016 WRX


It was very tough, you might want to wear gloves though because it's pretty easy to cut your hands on the clips and sharp plastic.

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## nyquistrate (Apr 17, 2011)

I have a 2018 WRX and was looking at fitting some 3" mids in the dash, until I can get horns installed and tuned. I inspected the area around the stock tweeter and it appeared that the rear cavity was empty. Did you consider cutting away more material behind the factory grille to set the mids in deeper?


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

I now also have a 2018 wrx. Lol. I've been meaning to start a build log on it but I haven't really had time. I added some hybrid audio unity 3's and they fit well with very little cutting. If you don't want to cut at all, hybrid now makes 2" mids that I'm sure would be a direct fit.

Another limiting factor is the factory grille. I ended up modifying mine and and wrapping it in grille cloth. I also added a dash mat to help with reflections.





































Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nyquistrate (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice! I really like the WRB. Very iconic for the WRX. I chose the dark grey b/c I have a long gravel driveway. I thought it would show less dust than the solid bright colors or black. 

Where did you buy your dashmat?

If I install a midrange in there I plan to buy replacement grilles and drill out some extra holes. I figure that the dimples are already there as a guide and I'll just drill out the bottom.

Do you mind showing the trunk?


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

nyquistrate said:


> Nice! I really like the WRB. Very iconic for the WRX. I chose the dark grey b/c I have a long gravel driveway. I thought it would show less dust than the solid bright colors or black.
> 
> Where did you buy your dashmat?
> 
> ...


I got the dash mat through carid.com. 
I also ended up buying a second set of grilles which only came out to about $20 on eBay. 

I have a few other pics of the install. 

It's a single sundown sa10 in a ported box. I actually ended up facing it forwards which caused less rattling. I have an IDMAX 12 on standby though that I'll probably install soon.























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nyquistrate (Apr 17, 2011)

beerdrnkr said:


> I got the dash mat through carid.com.
> I also ended up buying a second set of grilles which only came out to about $20 on eBay.
> 
> It's a single sundown sa10 in a ported box. I actually ended up facing it forwards which caused less rattling. I have an IDMAX 12 on standby though that I'll probably install soon.
> ...


Thanks for the vendor info on the dash mat. I found most of the trim pieces available through eBay but also brand new from one of the dealers. I haven't placed my order yet.

I haven't heard any rattles yet, but I'm stock with <7k miles. I definitely plan to add damping material when I get the panels off. I also have a new IDMax 12 that I'm leaning toward infinite battle behind the seats.


----------

